# Missing first IR keypress of the day



## AxMstrLP (Oct 12, 2007)

I have an old series-1 Tivo conneted to the SD output of TV1. The unit seems to have a tendency to miss the very first keypress of the day.

I have auto-updates on and the reciever is rebooting every night at 3AM. 98% of the time, the first recorded program of the day on Tivo will be stuck on DNFYI. For example, if I'm trying to record something off DIY channel (111), I'll see the VIP222 banner get channel "11" (and then it either bounces back to the closest channel or last channel, not sure which).

Anyone else seen this problem? I figure I'll just set up Tivo to record an informercial at 4AM every day as a workaround.


----------

